# Window Tint?



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello- has anyone here tinted their front door windows? I was wondering what grade and % match the rears. We had to get the specially developed Lumar AT35 Green to match the Touareg and it was a dyed film so was not as durable as I would have liked. I am hoping the Q7 uses a traditional grey/black tint that is easily matched.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Window Tint? (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Hello- has anyone here tinted their front door windows? I was wondering what grade and % match the rears. We had to get the specially developed Lumar AT35 Green to match the Touareg and it was a dyed film so was not as durable as I would have liked. I am hoping the Q7 uses a traditional grey/black tint that is easily matched. 

Yes, the Q7 uses a traditional gray/black tint. The rear windows are darker than 35%, however, so if you won't be able to match it and remain legal (most states).


----------

